# cheap wheelset please!



## TW85 (17 Apr 2010)

hi im building a bike for a freind and am looking for a cheap wheelset to finish it off

old or modern doesn;t matter, just no steel rims please!

thanks


----------



## TW85 (17 Apr 2010)

based in london btw


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (21 Apr 2010)

road bike or mtb??

shimano or campag??


----------



## Globalti (25 Apr 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....06947&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## gavb (8 May 2010)

I've just listed these but I'm open to offers>

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130389820981&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Tel (8 May 2010)

Got a cheap set of wheels which require some serious cleaning but they are sound underneath the dirt! Rustless spoke need wire wooling too....

£10 + £10 postage and they're yours. Pics if you're interested.


----------

